# Do you name your fish?



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the right forum for this or not. If not, Mods, please move it.

My wife and I got into a discussion the other day about naming fish. She has named almost every fish in her tank and I named all but 2 of mine in my previous tank. If I do name them it is due to personality traits of the fish.

For instance Flipper and Jaws were appropriate names for 2 previous Iridescent Sharks I had as one was a complete pig and would eat everything he could while the other used to swim around doing what looked like all kinds of crazy tricks.

I currently have a red Betta named Vlad because that just seemed appropriate for him as he used to terrorize everything in the tank that came near the Tiger Barb I had that had fallen ill and he befriended and protected him. It got to the point that he had to be moved to his own tank even after we lost the Barb.

My current Iridescent Shark is named Bubbles because he absolutely fell in love with the bubble wall that we put in the back of the tank to help stir up the water during an Ick treatment a while back. He will swim in that thing all day long.

My 2 Bala Sharks I call Cheech and Chong because they are very mellow and just kind of hang out like stoners watching everything else in the tank.

The 3 white Fin Rosy Tetras I call Wall-E, Eve and MO because their personalities seem to fit the characters from the movie, although Mo would probably be a better name for the Pleco or one of the Kuhlii Loaches as they are on cleanup duty.

No names yet for the Black Skirt Tetras, the Pleco or the Gourami although the Wife's Dwarf Gourami is named Spooky because when we got him he was pretty skittish in the tank.

So how about you? Names for your fishy friends? Just call them what they are such as Pleco, Gourami, etc? or just "Fish"?


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I have never named any of my marine or freshwater fish since I was a kid. However, I think it's cute. I just don't have that type of relationship with my fish. Now my cats....that's another story!


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, yeah, i'm the EXPERT FISH NAMER.

on another forum i used to belong to I named many of the fish for people.

my fish are....

Bettas:
Lemon...cuz he's yellow
Ace...spade tail
Sir Royal Blue Peacock Britton...my first betta had to have a pedigree name and he's royal blue
Patriot...is red/wht/blue
Rainbow....is rainbow colors
Flame....has a BIG RED FLAME tail
Pink Floyd ....is pink

GOLDIES:
Issac...cuz his brain is on the outside, making him look smart like Issac newton
Eeebee...for E.B. cuz she has little painted on eyebrows
Hawk....cuz he used to have a black mark down his back like a mohawk, but now its gone.
Baby...cuz he was the smallest one for a long time.
Cappy...my common is white with a little orange cap on his head.

Salties:
Brat....is our neon velvet who's a bully brat and killed his share of tank mates early on
Lucy....cute little clown fish who looks like lucile ball with a scarf around her head.
Pepper...our coris wrasse cuz she has little orange speckles on her. 

the community, the puffers and the chiclids tanks don't have names, cuz they're ricks primarily and naming is too girly for him. the koi's we go back and forth on, but the names didn't stick.

i LOVE naming my fishies:cat_dreams_fish:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't named any of mine except for my 2 angels. I call them Fred and Ethel. don't even know if they are male and female, but thought it was kinda cool. Just have to many other fish to try and name.

Now if it was cats, I have had lots of those, up to 18 at one time when I used to breed persians.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

*lol* no, I don't name my fish - they're mostly tiny schooling danios, and I simply can't tell them apart.
Now the apple snails are something else, they are the only things in my tanks that have names. Sadly, Anton passed away this morning, so maybe naming them was not such a good idea...

Oh, and there was one shrimp that also had a name. I called her Big Mama, she was nearly twice the size of the others. But they don't live so long...

Cheers
Ulli
who has a rabbit that's called Rabbit...


----------



## Hockeyref (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I was going to post that my wife (minxmermaid) does all the naming but she beat me too it.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

I only name my larger fish. The small ones are too numerous to name.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

It's nice to know that some others do the same and I am not crazy. Well, at least not crazy for naming the fish. 

I can definitely understand not naming the schooling fish as they are hard to tell apart. I can tell 2 of my Black Skirts from the others but the rest are hard to tell apart. The White Fins are different sizes with slightly different markings so those are easy to tell apart. My wife can tell all of her Zebra Danios apart so I think she may spend too much time staring at her tank. 

Ulli - I am sorry to hear about losing Anton.  I think we all know how sad it is to lose tank member. I lost everything in my tank except my Betta a few years back due to a falty heater that wouldn't shut off and 2 weeks ago lost all 5 of my Tiger Barbs within 4 days of each other.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

My cories are Mutt and Jeff and the Bettas are Diablo and Qwin. I have had Alexander the Green (betta who later turned the most marvelous shade of dark blue) and several other names, but the others do not get names other than I call the one I am talking to "Punky" (little pumpkin). They all have special places in my heart though and I do know them apart but they do not respond to me so I do not name any of them.


----------



## hokese (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah i have to admit,i name my fish,i had a flowerhorn i named arnie,as in the terminnator,he was just a killer.my daughter named our clownloach,krusty as in the simpsons,krusty the clownloach.i have 2 salvinis who are always darting around,so my daughter called them fasty 1 and fasty 2.lol shes only 7.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to name mine. Now, with tetras, its kind of hard. I do name the few bettas I have ever had.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I named the catfish in my avatar (featherfin synodontis) Arnold...... my mom loves him..... My haplichromis (<--correct that if i'm wrong) ahli is named muhammad ahli for obvious reasons, and his mate is just named alli. my red devil x golden trimac cross is named spunky for his behavior, and my 6-7 inch mayan cichlid is named maya, and she can propel her head out of the water to grab food! I have yet to teach her to 'beg'! lol!


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

My fish always have really cool names, but my other pets have stupid names like "the black mouse" or "the pretty hamster".


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

:fish-bones:
Lol I do I curently have three fish one died for some reason but when I hade all four of them it was parana, and spote the gold fish and ebine and pach the malies. when I was younger My first two fish where goldie and lardow.LoL
:dont_tap_the_glass:
After thay died my mom and dad said I couldent have fish for pets un till I realized that it wasent that importent. But I still got new fish anny ways.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, you have inspired me. I got three new bettas, one orange dalmation male and two females, one orange marble and one pale blue/orange marble. I decided to name them after reading this thread. The male is Sorbet, the blue/orange female is tuttie, and the orange marble female is -- you guessed it, Fruitie. I usually call all my fish cutie pie ... lol.


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

I like those names there so cute!!!! X-D


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

bahaha yeah i do >.< if you have like a bunch of zebra fish, give the group a name xD


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

well i only have 3 fish and yes they have names. i have 2 fat fancy tailed goldfish(that have black edging on their tails and one has a mustach) and their names are: bert and ernie. and the alge eaters name is spike. these 3 little fish are in a 75 gallon tank. i named the 2 goldfish for my grandson( he loves bert and ernie) and my youngest daughter named the alge eater after gremlins 2.:fishGreen:


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello all. I love my fish very much and I have named them since I was a child.
My first goldfish was Larry, second was curly, and third was Moe...
My first 2 angels were Hope and Faith
my 6 tetras were "The Loves Below"
My African Algae eater was Vladimir

My current angels are George and Suzy, my other angel was Andrew.
My red flame dwarf gourami is Gimli, (the other was Balin)
my powder blue dwarf gourami is Gloine.
The rubberlip pleco is Napoleon Boneapart (because is is short, fat and concurs all)
my 2 bala sharks are bruce and el deno
my black skirt tetra is Edna (the other on was Lucy)
my paradise gourami is Frank, and the other was Lucas
my sunburst platy is sol, and the other was lua (sun and moon)
my tiger barb (one for now, more in a week or so) is Mowgli


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

that is so funny. at one time i had 3 bala sharks and a silverdollar fish in my big tank and they were named: larry, moe, curly, and shim. thats great!!:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## angela_l (Jan 13, 2009)

I have not named my fish, but my 7 year old son has named his plethora Cherry Red Shrimp. He said "Mom, I can't tell them apart so I will name them all Joe!".


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

We've only named our 2 Gouramis so far, Bill & Ted. I've just been calling our 5 Silver Dollars "5 bucks", if anything. No name for the Rainbow Shark yet.


----------



## andy1450 (Jul 30, 2008)

Called my oscors yougo and mego


----------

